# Samsung NX2000 or Nikon 1 J3?



## benjcmil (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm a newbie to photography. 
I'm just looking for a mirrorless camera that upgrade my old-point-and-shoot.
So my options down to those 2, NX2000 and J3. In my country, those 2 offered in same price.
I'm going to use it for traveling and documenting events, not for professional use. 
So which one do you guys prefer? And why?
Thanks


----------

